# [SOLVED] getting sound to play out of all speakers



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

so i have 5 speakers and a subwoofer. 2 front, 2 rear, 1 central. Whenever i play anything its always out of the 2 front speakers. Im running windows 7. I'm using altec lansing 5.1 surround sound speakers.

how do i get the sound to play out of all 5 speakers and have some bass play too? i have to swtich it to stereo to actually get a bass sound to the stuff i listen to. Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

check the settings in the sound setup


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

i went into the hardware and sound, clicked on sound. and for the speakers option i set it to 5.1 and click through to finish but it still only has sound coming out of the front right and front left.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

Have you used the sound test feature of your sound card software? There should be an option to send sound to each speaker. That will verify if you are getting sound to each speaker.

Aside from that, windows sounds and mp3's are typically only stereo, so you are only going to get sound from the front left/right.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

on the configure thing for the speakers, i clicked on each speaker and it worked I have a sound card but hwen i go to device manager it only shows "High Definition Audio Device" twice. and its not only for mp3s, its for any and all sounds period.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

According to this statement "i clicked on each speaker and it worked", if you are getting sound for each speaker during the test, then it is properly configured and functional. You will only get audio from the center and surround speakers when using a surround source, such as movie playback.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

but i don't on movie playbacks. No matter what the audio stream is playing from, whether its a game, a song, a movie im watching, or etc... it is always out of just 2 speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

You will need to adjust the speaker setup to 5.1. For movie playback, your media player will likely also need to be set to use surround. They often default to stereo.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

What motherboard do you have?
With my Gigabyte board and Realtek audio (which is 7.1), I must select 7.1 in the audio control panel to get 5.1 speakers to play from the rear speakers.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

I did set it to 5.1 and my mobo is p5e-vm hdmi.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

Try setting it to 7.1.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

Alrighty, set it to 7.1 and set speaker fill on in the configure. Im running windows 7. How do i get my sub woofer to work? I got the sound coming out of my 5 speakers but no more bass out of sub.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

Sorry, I looked at your sig and didn't realize you are trying to use Win7, it is likely a driver issue. Win7 and Realtek have surround issues, especially if trying to use digital output.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

Hmm well i appreciate the help, when it comes to music i can play it in the stereo for bass and when it comes to movies and whatnot i will change it to surround sound for that. Bass is not that important when it comes to movies. Well thank you, this is now solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: getting sound to play out of all speakers*

glad you have it sorted


----------

